# Mystery Mahogany Build



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

It's been a while since I posted a build thread... So here ya go, a build thread of mystery!

It won't take very long to figure out what I'm building but there are a few peculiarities with this one that I want to talk about.

One picture for now, the size of that slab in the clamps is 3-3/4"x12"x30"... stay tuned -


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Work bench?


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

MasterSplinter said:


> Work bench?


That would be a small bench, it's not what it looks like... You'll notice every other seam has no squeeze out :smile:


----------



## BigBull (Feb 10, 2010)

4 Legs for something?????


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

BigBull said:


> 4 Legs for something?????


Yep... but for what? :laughing:


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

A three legged, four footed thing-a-ma-jigger? Or perhaps a picnic table that the dog can not drag around the yard...


----------



## Corky (Dec 18, 2012)

MasterSplinter said:


> Work bench?


Nah, TV stand.


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

A very big cutting board. A butcher block. Big tooth picks.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

:smile:


----------



## BigBull (Feb 10, 2010)

BigBull said:


> 4 Legs for something?????





firemedic said:


> Yep... but for what? :laughing:


A table like this










But with hand carved Eagle Claw feet!


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm with BigBull - with those nice thick leg blanks I think we'll see some sexy curves and some sort of carving on the feet.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Man, you guys are good!


----------



## rrbell (Oct 22, 2012)

With the way you're matching up growth rings, maybe a tree?


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Ooooohhh baby! Can't wait to see what you reveal from the wood.


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

Cabriole legs or ball and claw?


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Wema826 said:


> Cabriole legs or ball and claw?


Neither, truth be told. It's a Pied-de-Biche in the La vernacular style from the mid 1700's. It has Cabriole legs with cloven feet. The top is pegged to the aprons! That's right... PEGGED!


----------



## BigBull (Feb 10, 2010)

firemedic said:


> Neither, truth be told. It's a Pied-de-Biche in the La vernacular style from the mid 1700's. It has Cabriole legs with cloven feet. The top is pegged to the aprons! That's right... PEGGED!


I'm not sure what that is but I found this one, is it close?


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

firemedic said:


> Neither, truth be told. It's a Pied-de-Biche in the La vernacular style from the mid 1700's. It has Cabriole legs with cloven feet. The top is pegged to the aprons! That's right... PEGGED!


Boy Jean are you sure it is oK to say that here- :laughing::laughing::laughing:
Seriously Nice wood and Bigbull that is a beautiful table.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

This is what I'm building :smile:

This is pre Federal Period (at least in La) so it's a no frills, frilly table :laughing:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I accidentally uploaded a picture of a colonial pied-de-biche! That style predates what I'm building by about 20-30 yrs and was built in Haiti.

The style changes and became a bit more modest here because of a availability of imported mahogany -


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Oh that would have been my other guess. LOL. Beautiful piece. Love to see how it comes together


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Starting to take shape


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Jean, really nice looking. Thanks for showing how you do it!!!!!!


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I don't know what those French looking words mean but I'll certainly be sticking around to watch it happen. Looking good so far!


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Doing this kind of work by hand is fast becoming a lost art. It takes the kind of hand eye coordination that I'll never have to get four identical legs. Looking great so far. :thumbsup:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I done messed up! I was trucking along with the legs as I normally would... Got to the third one and it dawned on me that I was rounding em over WAY WAY too much!

Go back and look at the picture of the table I posted -

The one in the picture all the way to the right is more correct.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

So, two are a lost cause, I got two new leg blanks gluing up so I decided to start on the carving.

These table are quite simple and lacking any great adornment or carving. It's not a feature of the table I posted a picture of but the cloven feet were a very common feature of this period.

I hope the world famous chain carver doesn't give me too much crap about my rudimentary carving!!! :laughing:


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

Hand tools?

You cheated, I see burn marks. 

Where is the Mahogony from?


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

WillemJM said:


> Hand tools?
> 
> You cheated, I see burn marks.
> 
> Where is the Mahogony from?


Oh yeah, this is more of a balanced build - really don't have the time to do it 100% hand tools. I gots a deadline :yes:

It's Sapele from a local provider - no telling the origin. I asked and they didn't know.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Do you use a CONTOUR gauge to spot check at different spots?

Making 4-alike is fun, but FUN IS GOOD!

Enjoy,

Dale in Indy


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

The legend-in-his-own-mind chain carver gives his seal of approval. I must admit that I have never seen legs carved that way. That's really cool! Keep up the great work. Shame about the re-do's.


----------



## MapleMoose (Sep 25, 2012)

Cool legs and feet. Reminds me of deer hooves.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

I was thinking pigs feet???


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

ditto MapleMoose = a "deer-foot" table.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Smith Brother said:


> Do you use a CONTOUR gauge to spot check at different spots?
> 
> Making 4-alike is fun, but FUN IS GOOD!
> 
> ...


That is a great idea, but no, I've never used a contour gauge for this. The thing to keep in mind is that the legs on furniture are far enough apart that subtle differences aren't easily discerned.



Chaincarver Steve said:


> The legend-in-his-own-mind chain carver gives his seal of approval. I must admit that I have never seen legs carved that way. That's really cool! Keep up the great work. Shame about the re-do's.


:laughing: well thanks - prior to studying these tables I hadn't seen it either.



MapleMoose said:


> Cool legs and feet. Reminds me of deer hooves.


Thanks, it's supposed to look like a goat's foot.



mike1950 said:


> I was thinking pigs feet???


yeah... I guess they weren't Jewish...? :no:



Robson Valley said:


> ditto MapleMoose = a "deer-foot" table.


:smile: again... :smile: a goat!


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

Great looking Start Jean!!

I see what you mean now about the top being pegged through the top. very interesting on how they did that back then, I attempted to do a little research on it. I have not found a whole lot of info. I did find a few pics on google images. 

Oh by the way. They can only be goats feet if you use a rams head saw in part of the process. 

Like this one!!


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

A contour gauge is a useful tool, it just gives me some assurance that I'm within the ball park. You could measure up for example 6-inches and compare, etc. 

I agree the legs are far apart, and facing different directions, so it would be hard to notice any difference. 

Enjoy,

Dale in Indy


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

Firemedic,

I tried to PM you, but your inbox is full!


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Wema826 said:


> Firemedic,
> 
> I tried to PM you, but your inbox is full!


I know, I just got the email alert. I'm on mobile until I get back to my station in who knows how long - at the main station dealing with admin crap and broken tech.

Mobile won't let me delete PMs for some reason.


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

firemedic said:


> at the main station dealing with admin crap


OH crap, got to love gettin called to the carpet!


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Wema826 said:


> OH crap, got to love gettin called to the carpet!


Yeah, we use some bs inventory tracking and tamper seals program on our rigs and always having issues with it. 

They stop tx us like kids and just let us do our job we wouldn't have these issues.


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

Any new updates in the Pied-de-Biche build?


----------



## ctwiggs1 (Mar 30, 2011)

But if they treated you like adults they wouldn't need as many admin people. 

It's nice to know civilian medics get treated the same way


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Wema826 said:


> Any new updates in the Pied-de-Biche build?


Very soon, very soon. I do have a considerable amount of progress made since the last pics I posted but no current pictures I wish to share - it may not give the correct impression.

I wanted to get in the shop today but after running all night and a fully involved structure fire this morn I was beat - only had the energy to get of to the blacksmith's shop till lunch and then the mill till I just got home.



ctwiggs1 said:


> But if they treated you like adults they wouldn't need as many admin people.
> 
> It's nice to know civilian medics get treated the same way


Oh no, there's differences - just not when it comes to that...


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Just a tease for now... More later today :smile:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

As promised...


It still ha quite a bit of work to go. The drawer runners and dovetailed guide have to be made and morticed in. The legs trimmed flush. The aprons fitted and pinned to the legs. The drawer, the top etc etc...


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Lookin' Great! :thumbsup:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Awesome, it's shaping up nicely. Great curves too.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

That sure is purdy. You going to give it sox?


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Very nice, love those curves! Did you use a bow saw to cut them?


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Thank you all very much for the compliments.



Shop Dad said:


> That sure is purdy. You going to give it sox?


No sox, lol. The feet are all carved as cloven hooves - probably what you thinking is a cut away for caps. 



trc65 said:


> Very nice, love those curves! Did you use a bow saw to cut them?


I did not. As I admitted earlier in the thread this is not a hand tools build. I wanted it to be but I lost several shop days with unexpected family stuff and rush jobs. That said all I've expedited with power tools is milling the leg stock and sawing em on the bandsaw. Everything else has been hand tools - because it was the quickest route for that.


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

Looking Great!!

I too really like the curves.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Wema826 said:


> Great looking Start Jean!!
> 
> I see what you mean now about the top being pegged through the top. very interesting on how they did that back then, I attempted to do a little research on it. I have not found a whole lot of info. I did find a few pics on google images.
> 
> ...


I missed this post completely before now... Sorry!

I'm surprised you found any info on it on-line - I have not been able to. Care to E-mail what you have?... It could be posted here later when I get to that :yes:.

Nice saw! One of yours?:shifty:


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

firemedic said:


> Nice saw! One of yours?:shifty:


No.. not one of mine! i wish it was tho.. I copied the image from WKfinetools.com. one of the Gentlemen there that does alot of hand saw restorations and hand work carved that one. 

Ill go back to Google images and get the limited info I can and email ya the links!


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Wema826 said:


> No.. not one of mine! i wish it was tho.. I copied the image from WKfinetools.com. one of the Gentlemen there that does alot of hand saw restorations and hand work carved that one.
> 
> Ill go back to Google images and get the limited info I can and email ya the links!


Thanks, John. Don't go through too much trouble. I thought maybe you still had the info handy.


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

lol already sent!


----------



## Billy De (Jul 19, 2009)

Man that looks cool, complements:thumbsup:.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Wow. I'm liking this alot! Love the cloven feet.


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Beautiful work. Is this for yourself?


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Thank John... I got it but haven't gotten to look over it yet. BTW, just cleared up from point blank GSW... fun.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

MasterSplinter said:


> Beautiful work. Is this for yourself?


Thanks. No it's not for me - I can't seem to find time for personal projects these days. It's for a not-for-profit called Kidz-Kove. 

They are close to getting to the $ mil mark to build a city park for children with special needs or any other disability in my local community. It's a great cause they have. There will be a silent auction in a couple weeks and this will be in it. The auction is a hoity toity one - the lowest starting bid in the auction is $500 so this should do pretty well.


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

firemedic said:


> Thank John... I got it but haven't gotten to look over it yet. BTW, just cleared up from point blank GSW... fun.


your welcome.

GSW ...... lovely.. My excitement all shift was an SVT @ 196 with a few couplets and a few short runs of V-tach!


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Can anyone tell me what's going on in this picture?


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

firemedic said:


> Can anyone tell me what's going on in this picture?



You are making dowels/pins. 

Did you forget what you were doing?


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

mdntrdr said:


> You are making dowels/pins.
> 
> Did you forget what you were doing?


Haha, yep! Making Mahogany dowel pins! A couple of the couple dozen that will pin this project together!

I might have forgotten... you'll never know! :laughing:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

A few details for the drawer...


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

mdntrdr said:


> You are making dowels/pins.
> 
> Did you forget what you were doing?


LOL and so young too. A shame really...


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

Love this build, so far! The elegance that this design offers, the Wow factor of that mahogany. It is awesome to watch a master like you do your magic.

Is that DT drawer guide on the TOP of the drawer, and is the DT cut into the back of the drawer? I had never seen it done that way, and I think I might try it. I really like that. Do you have any runners under the drawer to help support the weight?


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

thegrgyle said:


> Love this build, so far! The elegance that this design offers, the Wow factor of that mahogany. It is awesome to watch a master like you do your magic.
> 
> Is that DT drawer guide on the TOP of the drawer, and is the DT cut into the back of the drawer? I had never seen it done that way, and I think I might try it. I really like that. Do you have any runners under the drawer to help support the weight?


Thank you.

I can't take credit for the details, this is entirely based upon surviving pieces built in New Orleans from 1740-1780. Hence the wide single dove tail (I'm not crazy about that) and the dovetails drawer guide.

Here is more detail of the drawer guides. All of the secondary lumber is Cypress - again because it is period correct. The drawer bottom is not plywood as it may appear. It's a single cypress board that was 18" wide cut down to 13"x15"


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

It's coming along very well :thumbsup:

I kind of like the dovetailed drawer rail (as long as nothing warps and creates binding). Really cool.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> It's coming along very well :thumbsup:
> 
> I kind of like the dovetailed drawer rail (as long as nothing warps and creates binding). Really cool.


Thanks

Yes, that could be an issue. Fortunately Cypress being as stable as it is (far more so than this Sapele) I don't have to worry about that one bit.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm surprised no one has commented on the half blind in a rabbit, :smile: it was fun to cut and a first for me.


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Beautiful work. Are you doing the dovetails by hand?


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

Sweet Table bro!! I really like the Half blind dovetail in the rabet!!!!!:whistling2:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Wema826 said:


> Sweet Table bro!! I really like the Half blind dovetail in the rabet!!!!!:whistling2:


Me too! :whistling2:

I noticed the dovetail but it didn't dawn on me that it's a half blind until you pointed it out. I've never done one by hand either. Not 1/2 blind, that is, only through. Yours isn't bad at all, especially for a first attempt at one.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

lol


Fellas, I've done half blinds... But not in a rabbit :laughing:

Things to learn from it:

Be sure the rabbit is dead nuts perfect prior to starting the dovetails - it will save a lot of hassle and give a nice tight fit - don't get your rabbet square and true (I sawed it and didn't take the time to pare it square) then you end up with sloppy joints like you see.

I'm probably going to make a new drawer.


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

firemedic said:


> Fellas,. But not in a rabbit :laughing:


I so hope this next comment does not get me banned........... but I simply can not resist the urge any longer

I have not done anything in a rabbit before either, but to a rabbit..... wait, wrong forum!!!:laughing:


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

That's just a cool build Tom. You have so much talent it's disgusting. So the pegs you made, couple questions, is that dowel plate bought or made? If made, how thick is the steel and did you just drill them polish the dowel holes? I'd like to make one too.

Are the legs pegged with dowels or draw bored? 

I personally like the single dovetail in the drawer. I've often wondered why not just cut one good sized one, less chance to F-it up like I always do. 

How well does the drawer slide on the sliding dovetail? I think that's a good looking drawer set up. 

Thanks for posting all the pics and I hope you guys get your park!!


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Wema826 said:


> I so hope this next comment does not get me banned........... but I simply can not resist the urge any longer
> 
> I have not done anything in a rabbit before either, but to a rabbit..... wait, wrong forum!!!:laughing:


Just shaking my head... :laughing:


----------



## Cliff (Feb 5, 2012)

BigBull said:


> I'm not sure what that is but I found this one, is it close?


*Pied-de-Biche is french for "hoof presser" *
Which doesn't translate very well to hoof footed but that's pretty much what a transliteration might be. 
It's in the shape of a hoof and presses on the floor. 


Hey they are french they can't help themselves.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Cliff said:


> *Pied-de-Biche is french for "hoof presser" *
> Which doesn't translate very well to hoof footed but that's pretty much what a transliteration might be.
> It's in the shape of a hoof and presses on the floor.
> 
> ...


Yes... on top of that Old French does have some quirks :laughing:

The literal translation these days would be a crow-bar or pry-bar.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

ACP said:


> That's just a cool build Tom. You have so much talent it's disgusting. So the pegs you made, couple questions, is that dowel plate bought or made? If made, how thick is the steel and did you just drill them polish the dowel holes? I'd like to make one too.
> 
> Are the legs pegged with dowels or draw bored?
> 
> ...


Too kind, Adam.

I like all the questions, thanks!

I did make the dowel plate from O1 steel thinking I would harden it but I haven't and it works fine. I'd like to taper the under side of the holes when I get a chance - that would be a big improvement.

I ground the top flat and polished to get a sharp 90 edge to shear the stock. If you make one ise good bits and a hold down so you don't get drift.

The drawer works awesome! Slides very smooth even though I haven't waxed the guide or runners yet. 

The legs are not draw bored. I do draw bore some joints - bread boards for instance. Two factors kept me from draw boring these:

I'm concerned about softwoods like this especially with as thick as the legs are (the pins pass through and are left unclipped) and snapping a pin is a high likelihood causing issues.

The second factor is that riving mahogany to yield straight grains stock is literally impossible with it's grain changes and even more so when working with previously mille lumber - again posing a hazard of the pin snapping.

I think the park is on smooth waters now! The City Council finally agreed to explore helping to fund the park... after all the park is to be on city property so the organization would be building a million dollar park and giving it to the city.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Started on the french polish this morning...



Still has quite a ways to go


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Nice looking table Jean. I use the persimmon for slides. works great.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

The French Polishing of the carcass is about half done. The top still has a bit of work - the corners rounded and an edge profile. I started laying down so finish anyway to start filling the pores.


----------



## Jeff Shafer (Nov 16, 2010)

Beautiful, I really like the grain orientation on the aprons!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

Its lookin Great!! I cant wait to see it all shiny and finished!


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm so glad to be coming to a close on this one... I'm apparently allergic / sensitive to the Mahogany lumber dust - I've been miserable for two weeks now with only slight relief Sat-Sun of last week because I took the days off. 

This is the first time I've ever reacted to any lumber and I'm really disappointed about it because as much as I don't care for the way the Sapele's reversing grain has a lot of tear-out with hand tools I really am liking the looks of this with the dark Amber / Burgundy Shellac French Polish.

The color variations of the Mahogany are lessening / being toned down with each additional coat.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

The table sure is beautiful. You've done a fantastic job. Shame about the allergies though.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

And it's done... finally!


----------



## Cliff (Feb 5, 2012)

Sweeeeeet~!!

I never got allergic but I spent many a day sanding mahogany for a living and wondering why god made such lovely wood stink so horribly.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks, Cliff!


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

*Sweet Table...*

Awesome build, what Mahogany species did you acquire?


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

mdntrdr said:


> Awesome build, what Mahogany species did you acquire?


Thanks, It's Sapele.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

firemedic said:


> I'm apparently allergic / sensitive to the Mahogany lumber dust


So, it is the Sapele you reacted to?

Male or female? :detective:


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Are those wood plugs in the top?


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

mdntrdr said:


> So, it is the Sapele you reacted to?
> 
> Male or female? :detective:


Huh? :huh: :laughing:

Yep, made the mistake of having a guy clean and sweep today while I was working...


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Gorgeous work Jean! Just beautiful.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

MasterSplinter said:


> Are those wood plugs in the top?


Not plugs but pins. They are tapered pins with glue relieve grooves in them. The tops of the pins are left square and act almost as nail heads.

As they are driven in the friction causes enough heat an pressure to grab and stop the peg dead before it bottoms out. All the pieces found in to survive here from 1740-50 featured these pins. They are almost always found to be a hair proud of the top - likely from seasonal changes from so many years. Nonetheless, I left them a hair proud.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

firemedic said:


> Huh?



You may have come into contact with a hermaphroditic specimen.


http://www.arkive.org/sapele/entandrophragma-cylindricum/


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

firemedic said:


> Not plugs but pins. They are tapered pins with glue relieve grooves in them. The tops of the pins are left square and act almost as nail heads.
> 
> As they are driven in the friction causes enough heat an pressure to grab and stop the peg dead before it bottoms out. All the pieces found in to survive here from 1740-50 featured these pins. They are almost always found to be a hair proud of the top - likely from seasonal changes from so many years. Nonetheless, I left them a hair proud.


 
WOW very interesting. Do you have a picture of the pins?


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

MasterSplinter said:


> WOW very interesting. Do you have a picture of the pins?


I took a road trip to visit a long time expert on Louisiana Furniture who lives only about 20 min away. If it's Original Louisiana Furniture, he's more than likely done any repairs it needed or reproduced anything for it from missing drawers to brass fiche hinges. David Broussard is his name. 

So long story short I picked his brain on it over two different days and did some pinning like this on scraps at his shop. When I got around to doing them on this table it was late and I was trying to get done for the day.

I want to mess around with it some more so I'll take pictures in the next week or so of the whole process.

ps. I'm planning to build another in Cherry with what I've learned from this one.


----------



## Ryan4Custom (Mar 18, 2013)

firemedic said:


> And it's done... finally!


Dang fire medic that's she'll of a table. Looks like you bought it from an antique dealer. Really awesome job.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Dude, that is just incredible. Very beautiful work. It does look like a true antique. Stunning, man :thumbsup:

On a side note, I'm still trying to figure out why we all used to call you Tom...


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> Dude, that is just incredible. Very beautiful work. It does look like a true antique. Stunning, man :thumbsup:
> 
> On a side note, I'm still trying to figure out why we all used to call you Tom...


Thank Y'all!

I went by Tom for a long long time... With my more recent involvement with LSU and others I decided it was better if I had some consistency so I stared going by my actual name here as well. Confusing I know... been asked that same question a couple dozen times here already :yes:


----------



## Cliff (Feb 5, 2012)

firemedic said:


> All the pieces found in to survive here from 1740-50 featured these pins.


A history of this technique would be interesting.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Cliff said:


> A history of this technique would be interesting.


Cliff, reading this would be a good place to start. It represents over 10 years of research!

http://www.hnoc.org/furnishing-louisiana-arriving-in-december/

http://hnoc.tamretail.net/SelectSKU.aspx?skuid=1006654

I've spoken with the editors and others behind the book and they have given me access to the over 2000 images not published in the book which feature greater construction details. They are currently working to get everything together in an on-line database for the public!!!


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

There was one collector at the charity auction who bid $1,000 to start things off and no one would bid against him...

So it took $1,000. Not awesome but also not bad. :smile:


----------

